# Options for sharpening systems & honing rods



## edge25 (May 12, 2013)

I would like to have a setup where I can sharpen any blade & types of metal they come in.I seen the wicked edge system.It looks nice but pricey($700 for pro pack 2).I like that setup because I don't have steady hands.I'm interested in the shapton stones.Where can I find guides in different degree angles?I will not be able to keep a angle without them.What grits should I get?I think anymore than 3 is overboard.I was thinking a 320(for dull/knicked), 3,000(touchup & polish) & 16,000(mirror polish).$252 + $102 for stone holder,$354.3 x 11 kangaroo strop $50 & Chromium Oxide Paste .5 Micron $20,$424.30 total.Probably would be around $454 with sharpening guides.I'd like some that are rubber in the grip or plastic,not bare metal.Would this be a decent setup to start with?

I'm kinda up in the air with honing rods.I can hold a angle good with these.I'm thinking a MAC Black Ceramic Honing Rod 10.5" $55 & a Global Replacement Diamond Rod $119,$174.I could stick the global on a board & sharpen instead of paying a extra $66 for a handle.Won't be buying this all at once.I'm just looking at options for now.


----------



## rdm_magic (May 12, 2013)

Why can't you hold an angle?


----------



## edge25 (May 12, 2013)

rdm_magic said:


> Why can't you hold an angle?


I tried on a stone a few times.My wrist & fingers seem to twitch a bit.My right wrist & forearm was broken pretty bad a few years ago.Ever since,I can't hold a scope rifle steady if my life depended on it lol


----------



## Dusty (May 12, 2013)

What knives are you sharpening? Frankly, few kitchen knives will benefit from being taken all the way to 16000 grit, and 3000 to 16000 is a big jump. Shaptons are fast, but if you want to polish out 3000 grit scratches with a 16000 grit stone, you'll be there a long time. 

I would consider two lower grit stones as your finishing and middle stones. Perhaps something in the 800-2000 grit range, followed by something in the 3000-8000 range depending on the knives and stones. 

I like the shaptons I've used for splash and go stones, but they are hard stones and as they don't provide as much feedback as others are not the easiest to learn on. I think Dave stocks a sharpening guide at japaneseknifesharpening.com but I haven't used it, Dave wouldn't stock it if it was rubbish though.


----------



## chinacats (May 12, 2013)

I think that if you can hold an angle with a hone that you might be able to do just as well with a stone. I don't know exactly what you are experiencing physically, but maybe you could try the waterstone again and this time try it with a very small amount of pressure/force. 2 nice stones would really be all that you would need, maybe 1k and 3-5k. What kind of knives do you use?

Cheers


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2013)

You just need a little practice on a stone to develop some muscle memory.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 14, 2013)

I did a quick web search and came across this "Ehow"



> eHow
> 
> *How to Find a Gizmo Sharpener*
> By Irene A. Blake, eHow Contributor
> ...



It's amazing what you can find on the Internet


----------



## edge25 (May 17, 2013)

I just have a kitchenaid 5" santoku right now.But I will be getting more knives of course lol.I plan on buying these,
Kanetsune Gyutou 300mm, 2mm Thick 2N Japanese Chef Knife for $90
http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-428570.html
Tojiro DP Gyuto 270mm $130
http://www.**************.com/todpchkn27.html
Fujiwara FKM Stainless Gyuto 270mm
http://www.**************.com/fufkmgy27.html
Artifex Extra Tall 240mm Gyuto AEB-L (also called 13C26) $90
http://www.**************.com/arexta24gy.html
Tojiro Shirogami ITK 150mm Petty
http://www.**************.com/toshitk15pe.html
Tojiro DP Paring Knife 90mm
http://www.**************.com/todppakn90.html
CCK Small Cleaver 
http://www.**************.com/cckcleaver2.html
Mercer Japanese-Style 7" Usuba (Vegetable) Knife
http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-156294.html
Some others probably.Won't be getting 4 gyuto knifes lol,those are just ones that caught my interest.I received a couple PMs offering a edge pro kit,thanks but I will pass.I seen a couple clones i'm interested in,i'm guessing the first link is the better design.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Update-Professional-Kitchen-Knife-Sharpener-System-Fix-angle-4-Stones-Version-II-/281104211736?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41731ddf18
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Knife-Sharpener-Professional-Kitchen-Sharpening-System-Fix-angle-With-Stones-/400374509003?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d382e2dcb
1st link is professional clone & 2nd is apex clone.I think I may buy one of these & just upgrade from the crappy stones it comes with.


----------



## chinacats (May 17, 2013)

Sure is a long list and too many from the vendor that provides **** products. I would suggest one nice knife from a reputable vendor here and learn how to maintain it properly. :2cents:


----------



## ThEoRy (May 17, 2013)

edge25 said:


> I just have a kitchenaid 5" santoku right now.But I will be getting more knives of course lol.I plan on buying these,
> Kanetsune Gyutou 300mm, 2mm Thick 2N Japanese Chef Knife for $90
> http://www.knife-depot.com/knife-428570.html
> Tojiro DP Gyuto 270mm $130
> ...



You don't need anywhere near that many knives if you are just starting out. Reason being is that there is a lot of redundancy and also if you focus your funds, you can get a much better knife that will suit you just fine. Also, save your money on the jigs as they can not easily maintain your asymmetrical knives. You can do a lot more with a single waterstone and some practice.


----------



## GlassEye (May 17, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> You don't need anywhere near that many knives if you are just starting out. Reason being is that there is a lot of redundancy and also if you focus your funds, you can get a much better knife that will suit you just fine. Also, save your money on the jigs as they can not easily maintain your asymmetrical knives. You can do a lot more with a single waterstone and some practice.



Listen to this guy.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 17, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


> I did a quick web search and came across this "Ehow"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The only thing that you'll get from that guy is a *Special Ed*-ucation in sharpening.


----------



## Twistington (May 17, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> The only thing that you'll get from that guy is a *Special Ed*-ucation in sharpening.



How the hell did you find that picture of me on the internet... and with the new helmet and all?! :S

Don't ignore the fact that words like "science" and "wabi-sabi" might be present when studying these gizmos...


----------



## Dave Martell (May 17, 2013)

Seriously though, do you guys think that he's still making those gizmos after all the bad press they got?


----------



## Twistington (May 17, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> Seriously though, do you guys think that he's still making those gizmos after all the bad press they got?



Nopes, I can't see why someone would buy that thing(this is only based on the youtube-videos i have seen of it).


----------



## Justin0505 (May 17, 2013)

Well, as fun as it is to point at everyones favorite "special ed"-ucator as he bounces off the end of his tether (must be trying to get at some knives that still have even bevels sitting off camera), I thought I'd try and aim this circus back to the OP:

Don't buy a "wicked edge," and CERTAINLY don't sink $700 into one. If you are REALLY set on a guides system, then I'd recommend one of the edge pro models. They require a bit more skill than the WE, but are more versatile and, IMO provide an easier transition to freehand. 
Also, don't buy a bunch of aftermarket stones. There's nothing wrong with the stock stones on the EP: I've found them to be very fast cutting and slow wearing. You don't even need a full set. 320, 600, 1000 should cover your needs just fine (the grit ratings on the EP stones are different than most others and they are actually much finer than what you think. The 1000 EP is easily a few times finer than the 1000 chosera that I used). 

However, most importantly it sounds like you need to address some of your physical issues with your wrist / arm. I'm not a doctor or PT, but I've dealt with/ recovered from some pretty serious tendon, and nerve damage in my wrist and hand. Strength mobility are often decimated when you have something like a major break or sprain where you're unable to use the joint for an extended period of time. PT exercises are pretty boring and frustrating, but necessary to get safely back to a minimum level where you can start safely exercising and training more. Once you're at that point though, finding something that's both challenging and fun is important. 
The best tool in my rehab was a DFX (dynaflex) "powerball" is a hand-held gyroscope inside a roughly tennis-ball sized shell. The amount of force that it generates is proportionate to how fast it's spinning and how fast it spins if determined by how much energy you put into it. So, it scales well from anywhere between under a pound of torque to over 60lbs for the all-metal model. It's effective because it builds regular grip strength as you try to keep it from flying out of your hand, but it also is a dynamic force that imparts resistance through the full range of motion and forces to to stabilize as well as resist. It also does a great job at getting blood flow to pretty much everything from your shoulder down to your fingertips. 
It looks and sounds goofy as hell, but it's an amazing effective product and I can't recommend it enough. Learning how to get it started can be a bit tricky and frustrating at first, but there are plenty of absurd videos on youtube. They also make a powered starter base, but I haven't used it. 
I've seen them at some REI's and sporting goods stores, but Amazon prime also has them starting at under $20.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 18, 2013)

Twistington said:


> How the hell did you find that picture of me on the internet... and with the new helmet and all?! :S
> 
> Don't ignore the fact that words like "science" and "wabi-sabi" might be present when studying these gizmos...



[

Dave I think you owe me an apology you know I'm a master at what I don't. I spend countless hours a day Honing my Skills to the point that my edges are so sharp they can split electrons. I have lots of friends who tell me I am very smart and cool I don't understand why you are always hating on me I have always been so kind to you after all I taught you everything you know about sharpening


----------



## stevenStefano (May 18, 2013)

With a little practice freehand sharpening it's that difficult. I started off with an EP but I got rid of it when I decided to try freehanding again, the results from freehand sharpening were vastly superior. It's a little like driving. If you find it difficult, think of the number of people who can do it. If it really was hard, would so many people be able to do it?


----------

